# help tapering a dowel



## watasnake (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to make a conducting baton as a gift. I have the handle done and want to add the "stick" section. The handle has a hole drilled almost through so there is room to balance the baton. I want to use a 3/16 dowel but want to taper it to a point. I tried using the dowel in a cordless drill and a belt sander but cannot get an even taper. Any ideas how to make a nice even taper? like the attached photo -


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

find some one who owns a lathe and ask themfor help other than that your Idea sounds about right...Sorry not much help


----------

